
Interpol plans to condemn encryption spread, citing predators - thg
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-interpol-encryption-exclusive/exclusive-interpol-plans-to-condemn-encryption-spread-citing-predators-sources-say-idUKKBN1XR0S5
======
deogeo
As always - reject the "going dark" framing. We are under _vastly_ more
surveillance than ever before, yet they want to strip us of even these last,
tiny scraps of privacy we have left.

